# Whats up with everyone doing autos?



## Relentless999 (May 29, 2009)

Whats up wth everyone doing auto flowering hybrids when there are strains like super skunk and others that have a 45 day flowering period?

I mean, wouldnt super skunk and others with 45-50 day flowering periods be more potent, taste and smell better, and yield more?

You could always cut down on veg time or have a mother/clones.. I mean, if you had a seperate veg chamber and veg'd for 45 days and a seperate flowering chamber that flowered for 45 days, you would have a harvest every 45days and not 70 like auto hybrids.

Please enlighten me, as I am a noob.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 29, 2009)

Few of us are first timers. And want to start with training wheels.

And 1 Im ordering is a Skunk. Yet it is said to be pretty odorless. And actually more potent than the original Skunk#1. Plus its just a small Single Cola (stalk) plant.
The same with the Hindu Kush. The auto is said to have hardly any odor, while the regular stinks worse than Lindsey Lohan uncrossing her legs. Single stalk plant here too. As potent as the original. And can fit double per square foot of basically any other plant. So production value is there.


----------



## Relentless999 (May 29, 2009)

u might be able to fit double, but is it equal, less, or greater yield compared to the original strain?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 29, 2009)

14-30grams per plant for the Hindu Kush. Which isnt bad for being 14 inches tall.
Which isnt bad for the size. And perfect if you have height restraints.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 29, 2009)

I havn't grown any autos, but I think they might be the best seeds I  ever heard of. I never heard of a MJ plant that could be planted as a seed, and 10 weeks later I will be smoking the stuff and it's good stuff. For me the reason I love them in theory is because I will be smoking them 2 months before anything else will be ready. How can you not love that? If you are an indoor grower, ok, maybe your better off with clones of something you can trust will be good. For a outdoor grower, a couple plants budding while everything else is going to veg. for another 2 months is awesome! :ccc:


----------



## Caretaker (May 29, 2009)

Its not always about yeild or even potency. Some people grow it because they grew everything else, Some do it for experiance. Some people want something done fast and easy and dont want to worry about huge plants. Its kinda nice to try something different once in awhile.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 30, 2009)

Some people can only grow outside and dont want 6ft plants showing over the top of fences 

They will grow at any time of the year.

They hide well with other plants.

eace:


----------



## Organix (May 30, 2009)

> Its not always about yeild or even potency. Some people grow it because they grew everything else, Some do it for experiance. Some people want something done fast and easy and dont want to worry about huge plants. Its kinda nice to try something different once in awhile.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Just about to go pay for some Lowlife Ak auto's today lol.
Plenty of reasons as stated above but for me its a perfect compromise at the moment.
I'm having to build a new grow area in an attempt at stealthing things up a little and i'm gona have a floor to glass of light height of 3ft 10.
Auto's will be fine in this area and it just so happens i like my AK, also this particular strain reportedly gives good yield for liitle ones.
I will be using quite a large area too so will still be an impressive yield, only downside is if i get bust the more plants the worse but hey ho ya carn't think like that can ya


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 30, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> only downside is if i get bust the more plants the worse but hey ho ya carn't think like that can ya


 
I agree, you could have 10 Auto's on the go that would produce 10 ounce dry or a single plant like a Cherry Malawi with 5lb on it but you only had 1 plant.

eace:


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (May 30, 2009)

I'll be  a first time grower in about a month. Autos make perfect sense to me. If I'm going to tend to some plants I might as well harvest a plant a month and have enough fresh bud to take me to the next harvest. I am sure I will try a few normal strains as well but I am starting with Autos. 

Newbud where did you get the AK from ?  attitude is sold out.


----------



## Sultan of Sweetleaf (May 30, 2009)

Dr. Chronic is the only reliable bank that currently has AK autos in stock.  Give it a shot.  The DR. is in!


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Smokey Mcpotster said:
			
		

> I'll be a first time grower in about a month. Autos make perfect sense to me. If I'm going to tend to some plants I might as well harvest a plant a month and have enough fresh bud to take me to the next harvest. I am sure I will try a few normal strains as well but I am starting with Autos.
> 
> Newbud where did you get the AK from ? attitude is sold out.



hxxp://www.seedmadness.com/seeds/lowlife-automatic-ak47.html

Looks like i'll be ordering on monday or after cos i carn't decide what other seeds i want lol


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 13, 2009)

thought i would tell yall im doin some autos now.lol. lowlife hindu kush. supposed to only get 14" but be rock hard and potent


----------



## zipflip (Jun 13, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: anyone else think that was funny lol.  it made me choke swallowin my soda while i was readin it man. thanks . na jus playin man its all good. i did choke tho . ya knwo when it goes down the wrong tube like thing...
  thats only reason i found it worthy enough to say i thought it was funny 



> while the regular stinks worse than Lindsey Lohan uncrossing her legs.


----------



## Hick (Jun 13, 2009)

IMO.. its _mostly_ about "instant gratification"... not at all unlike the "Stop'ngo", "Quicky mart", instant mashed 'taters, instant coffee, "TV dinners", ect.  Some are always willing to sacrifice economics and quality for convinience. 
  Same same for the femming craze. Too lazy or "inconvenient" to grow natural(non-chemically manipulated) seeds and eliminate the males.  "It's easier"..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Some are always willing to sacrifice economics and quality for convinience.


 
You also have to look at the other side of the coin and see that some people are short of space or for personal safety cant grow big plants or are new and want to try quick plants to gain growing knowledge 

Many factors make people decide on Auto's 

eace:


----------



## Hick (Jun 13, 2009)

TBG and others have grown 'micro' in a toy box, in a speaker, ect. without 'autos'. ..Right back to convenience and ease...IMO. A 2'x2' box 4' tall can easily acomodate a mother/donor plant, sexual mature clones rooted and instantly flowered, mature in 8-10 weeks. But that requires a little bit more work and training. 
  I don't mean to sound like I'm bashing or condemning those that choose this route. I'm sure somewhere, someone, has existing conditions that would prevent them from growing 'normal' genetics. I just can't think of one..


----------



## mistisrising (Jun 13, 2009)

I used autos because I had a very small area, and time table to do what I had to do. 2.5 X 6 foot, and twenty two weeks. So, two ten week runs with one week dry time for each crop. Autos were the only way I saw to keep that schedule. Especially with my indoor inexperience.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

i dont do autos


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> i dont do autos



:yeahthat:


----------



## nvthis (Jun 14, 2009)

We've all heard the calling cry of the lowly auto: Mutiple outdoor harvests with umatched stealth. However I'd like to add a thought... With the correct light (like vegging under hps. I know, I've seen it done), you could literally bud these in your veg room while waiting to flip your 'real' plants. They work well under 18/6. I have some lowryder #3 (SB) on the way and have no idea what I am ever going to do with them


----------



## uptosumpn (Jun 14, 2009)

lowryder 3?? where did u get that? what's the genetics??


----------

